

Show HN: Confetti.js - Bahamut
https://github.com/wesleycho/confetti.js

======
dkopi
Love the effects, I would appreciate if the library was a bit easier to use
however. Seems like a lot of logic in script.js should be generalized in
confetti.js

Great job

~~~
Bahamut
I thought about it, but I decided to go into a less opinionated route and let
the user have full control over the logic.

------
makeee
Nice work! I'm now using confetti.js to power a "confetti" option in this
little webpage creator service I made:
[http://swiftdino.com](http://swiftdino.com)

Example with confetti: [http://swiftdino.com/0da](http://swiftdino.com/0da)

